
Building the world's most accurate transit tracker - fluxic
https://medium.com/transit-app/better-real-time-transit-data-is-coming-to-your-city-finally-a38ed0e90084
======
adviceadam
Really cool. I love the Transit app and this is an awesome feature. Probably
my favorite iOS app.

FWIW when I was in Montréal last summer I found the lack of real time data a
bit off putting at first when trying to use the busses. However, I was
reassured after experiencing that busses generally kept to their schedules,
which is absolutely not the case where I live, SF. I hear the STM is rolling
out real time data on certain routes but I guess Transit beat them to the
punch!

